# Allgemein Channel



## Würfelzucker (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute 



Ich hab mal ne Frage!

Mein Freund und ich spielen Diablo3 immer zusammen jetzt ist uns aufgefallen das wir beide in verschiedenen Allgemein Channel sind aber wir haben beide Europa eingestellt!
Hat mit dem Problem schon jemand erfahrung oder kann mir sagen was man da machen kann!



Gruß Würfelzucker


----------



## Staubzucker (2. Juni 2012)

Jep dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Gibts da irgendwie ne möglichkeit dass man da zusammen in nem channel landet? oder dass man ihn wechselt?? (außer channel verlassen und wieder beitretten)

mfg


----------



## Jonestone (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf!

Hab mich schon gewundert, warum im "Allgemein"Channel bei mir immer nur um die 90 Leute sind!


----------



## Azddel (2. Juni 2012)

99 ist afaik die Höchstgrenze für den Channel. Mehr passen nicht rein. Dann wird ein neuer aufgemacht usw. usf.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2012)

das beste was man beim allgemein channel machen kann ist klick auf zahnrad und channel verlassen 

die meisten beschimpfen sich da eh gegenseitig - und zum chatten untereinander gibts rl id oder battle tag


----------



## Valharis (2. Juni 2012)

wenn ich das schon lesen muss.....99 Mann passen da rein und dann wird ein neuer Channel aufgemacht....

also keine Ahnung was Blizz da die ganzen Jahre gemacht hat....

Erklär mir einer den Sinn warum irgendein Zufallsgenerator mich in irgendeinen Channel steckt der mir 0 bringt..., wenn se schon einen jedes Mal in einen Chat stecken wenn ich mich einlogge warum teilen sie das ganze nicht in Questgebiete auf, halt so wie in WoW, wo jedes Gebiet seinen eigenen Chat hat

Sollte kein Problem sein, da ich im Koop-Modus auch nachschauen kann wieviele Personen grad eine bestimmte Quest spielen


----------



## Nowall (2. Juni 2012)

Blizz halt  sowas kommt bestimmt wie vieles andere...später  ....*wirft Brotkrummen aus*


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das beste was man beim allgemein channel machen kann ist klick auf zahnrad und channel verlassen
> 
> die meisten beschimpfen sich da eh gegenseitig - und zum chatten untereinander gibts rl id oder battle tag



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. In den Chanals wo ich bis jetzt gelandet bin wurde nett geplaudert, gehandelt und sogar Hilfe angeboten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2012)

Die Begrenzung macht insofern Sinn, dass sonst der Chat bestimmt nur so über den Bildschirm rattern würde 
Die Aufteilung, dass die Leute in einem Channel nach Möglichkeit im gleichen Akt/Gebiet sein sollten wäre bestimmt super und auch sinnvoller, aber ist ja nunmal leider nicht so.
Bis dahin bleibt dann wohl echt nix anderes übrig als den Channel wenn die Flamerei wieder losgeht abzuschalten und sich ansonsten über rl-id zu verständigen.


----------



## Jesbi (2. Juni 2012)

Valharis schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein, da ich im Koop-Modus auch nachschauen kann wieviele Personen grad eine bestimmte Quest spielen



Sollte sicher funktionieren, aber da man ja bei der Questauswahl sieht wieviele Spiele für die Quest offen sind (wie Du ja selber anmerkst), ist es ein klein wenig überflüssig.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2012)

Valharis schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon lesen muss.....99 Mann passen da rein und dann wird ein neuer Channel aufgemacht....
> 
> also keine Ahnung was Blizz da die ganzen Jahre gemacht hat....
> 
> Erklär mir einer den Sinn warum irgendein Zufallsgenerator mich in irgendeinen Channel steckt der mir 0 bringt..., wenn se schon einen jedes Mal in einen Chat stecken wenn ich mich einlogge warum teilen sie das ganze nicht in Questgebiete auf, halt so wie in WoW, wo jedes Gebiet seinen eigenen Chat hat


Weil Diablo 3 kein MMO ist!
Wozu gibt es die BattleTags? RealID? Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## Valharis (2. Juni 2012)

da bin ich mir noch gar nicht so sicher das es kein MMO ist^^

ich hab jede Menge Leute per Battletag und so in meiner Liste, was hat das jetz mit dem Allgemein Channel zu tun?


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2012)

Nerviger finde ich es, dass man diesen Idioten-Channel offenbar bei jedem Einloggen neu verlassen muss.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2012)

/leave 1

Wird mein 2. G15 Macro für Diablo neben dem Einlogscript.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2012)

Valharis schrieb:


> da bin ich mir noch gar nicht so sicher das es kein MMO ist^^


Wenn es eines wäre, dann könnte man auch Command & Conquer als MMO bezeichnen. Maximal vier Spieler im einem Spiel machen noch lange kein MMO.


----------



## Staubzucker (2. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nerviger finde ich es, dass man diesen Idioten-Channel offenbar bei jedem Einloggen neu verlassen muss.





wenn ich mich net ganz irre kannst in den optionen "automatischen Beitritt" abhacken. dann passiert dass glaub ich nicht mehr. (bin mir aber net ganz sicher)


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2012)

Nichts derartiges gefunden. Wo find ich das?


----------



## Nicnak (2. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Befehl schnell zwischen Channels zu wechseln?
Zb.: /a /g /1 oder so?

Bei den Optionen steht nichts.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (2. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Begrenzung macht insofern Sinn, dass sonst der Chat bestimmt nur so über den Bildschirm rattern würde
> Die Aufteilung, dass die Leute in einem Channel nach Möglichkeit im gleichen Akt/Gebiet sein sollten wäre bestimmt super und auch sinnvoller, aber ist ja nunmal leider nicht so.
> Bis dahin bleibt dann wohl echt nix anderes übrig als den Channel wenn die Flamerei wieder losgeht abzuschalten und sich ansonsten über rl-id zu verständigen.



das mit dem rattern ist verständlich, wer allianz auf aegwynn kennt weiß was er meint ^^

gerade das mit dem selben akt/schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner meinung nach der falsche weg, neue spieler kommen so mit "alten hasen" (so alt ist das spiel noch nicht) zusammen und können fragen stellen usw ^^

bis jetzt hatte ich nur lustige unterhaltungen in dem chanel mit hilfestellungen fragen zu skills und runen, wie man den charakter am besten ausrüstet, ob sich schmied auszahlt usw halt ^^

also für mich dickes + der chanel ^^


----------



## Nexilein (2. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> gerade das mit dem selben akt/schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner meinung nach der falsche weg, neue spieler kommen so mit "alten hasen" (so alt ist das spiel noch nicht) zusammen und können fragen stellen usw ^^
> [...]
> also für mich dickes + der chanel ^^



Sehe ich auch so.
Ob man die Zahl der Leute im Channel auf 99, 100 oder 500 beschränkt, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten. Aber sowohl die Beschränkung, als auch die Heterogenität machen Sinn.
Der Vorteil nur "gleichstufige" im Channel zu haben würde sich ja in erster Linie beim Handel und der Gruppensuche bemerkbar machen. Dafür hat das Spiel aber andere (und vor allem bessere) Tools.


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Weiß dass echt keiner wie man zwischen den Chanels switcht?

Per /p [party??] kann man zumindestens vom allgemeinen in den Gruppen Modus wechseln.

Aber wie kommt man in den allgemeinen?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2012)

Aufs Zahnrad drücken > Channel beitreten > auswählen


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aufs Zahnrad drücken > Channel beitreten > auswählen



Ja klar,
aber dass will ich ja umgehen,
und per /? Befehl direkt joinen.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2012)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, gibt es anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Staubzucker (3. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Ja klar,
> aber dass will ich ja umgehen,
> und per /? Befehl direkt joinen.



/join Allgemein (müsste wenn ich mich nicht irre klappen) Aber das is das gleiche wie Zahnrad und allgemein Betreten


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Staubzucker schrieb:


> /join Allgemein (müsste wenn ich mich nicht irre klappen) Aber das is das gleiche wie Zahnrad und allgemein Betreten



Ich glaube er meint eher wie er bequem in den Channels schreiben kann. Also so wie in WoW, wo /1 für Allgemein, /2 für Handel, /p für die Gruppe ect. war.


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Habs etz gefunden.

Mit /p (party) kann man den Grp Channel beitreten.
Seit heute geht dass auch mit /g.

Den allgemeinen Channel kann man mit /c beitreten.


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Den allgemeinen Channel kann man mit /c beitreten.



Klar, irgendwie logisch. Allgemein = Common... also /c. Aber drauf gekommen wäre ich wohl nie.


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Ach Common heißt dass. ^^

Dachte die ganze Zeit an general für allgemein.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

*Nachricht an einen Spieler: *

/t <name> <message>
/send
/tell
/whisper 

*
Antwort auf die letzte Nachricht:
*
/r
/reply
SHIFT + R
* 

**Alle Channels anzeigen:*

/chatlist 


*Liste aller Spieler im aktuellem Channel:*

/who 

*Channel betreten:*

/chan <channel>
/channel
/join

*Channel verlassen: *

/leave
/chatexit
/chatleave 
*
Nachricht an den Channel: *

/c
/csay 

*Nachricht an die Gruppe:*

/p
/party


*Helden-Emotes (NumPad) *

/bye
/die
/follow
/give
/go
/help
/run
/sorry
/thanks
/wait


Ne generelle Liste viele Befehle erhält man auch mit /?. Habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, da stehen evtl. noch mehr.


----------



## Nicnak (4. Juni 2012)

Hab grad mal /who ausprobiert. 2 mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etz per / Befehle meinen Computer kaputt zu machen entspricht aber auch net gerade der Netiquette.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Is bei mir aber auch, schon komisch irgendwie  Naja... Glücklicherweise eine Funktion die mir so ziemlich am Rektum vorbeigeht...


----------

